# My dogs ate my cat.



## Kbug

I went looking for my cat tonight since she usually shows up shortly after dark to eat. I hear one of my dogs is barking her head off. Then I noticed that out in the pasture two of my dogs are coming back and forth to the gate but the one is hunkered down in the grass and it looks like she was eating.....she was. MY CAT! 

She literally killed my cat minutes before I came home. Her body was still warm when I found her. I was so hoping it would be a rabbit but I knew it was my cat before I even got there. I'm just so upset. I loved that cat. She was such a great dog in cat's clothing. I was her person. She came when I called her, she let me do practically anything I wanted to her to. She took to raw like a pro too.

I'm so upset.....

Kbug


----------



## Kat

Oh my gosh I am so sorry to hear that! I will never understand why sometimes pets turn around and do that. My friend had a lab who was fine with cats, then one day turned around and killed her cats 2 month old kitten. 

I am so so sorry for your loss, I cant even begin to imagine what you must be going through.


----------



## MollyWoppy

Oh hell, you have to be kidding, that just breaks my heart. I am so, so, sorry. What a disaster, you must be beside yourself. I'd die if that happened to my cat so I can certainly relate to how you are feeling. I really don't know what to say, there's really nothing that can be said to make you feel better. Be good to yourself, you didn't do anything wrong, you weren't to know. ((big hugs))


----------



## malluver1005

I was hesitant to come on here because of the title of this thread. I am so sorry! You must be in shock...I know I would. I will never, ever own cats and dogs in the same household.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

This just breaks my heart! I can't imagine what you must be feeling. I'm so sorry.......


----------



## Kbug

malluver1005 said:


> I was hesitant to come on here because of the title of this thread. I am so sorry! You must be in shock...I know I would. I will never, ever own cats and dogs in the same household.


I'm not necessarily upset with the dogs, they were just being dogs and I knew it was a risk, I'm just upset. I'm not even necessarily surprised that my raw fed dogs were eating her. We have outside dogs. They do not come in the house unless they have to for illness/surgery. I know exactly which dog killed her. I've only had the cat since December and I thought she'd learned enough of the boundaries of our place to know where the dog territory was. She tended to stay away from it, and I always made sure the dogs knew she was out so they'd hang out around the fence and bark and scare her off so she'd know where they were. I think what happened is that she went out the front door and down into the neighbor's property and on the way back crossed under the fence not realizing she was in dog territory and not in her territory. 

Kbug


----------



## xellil

I'm so sorry. I feel for you. I have been there.


----------



## Sandy Reg

I am very sorry for your loss! All cats go to heaven too! Big hug!


----------



## magicre

your dog didn't kill your cat because of raw feeding.

we could never have a cat around malia, because she would kill them and had when the neighbours would throw kittens out to die....yes, people do that.

all the dogs that lived near us killed small animals, cats amongst them...

i'm so sorry this happened....


----------



## schtuffy

I'm really sorry, I can't even imagine how traumatizing this all must be for you. Don't beat yourself up over it...Take care.


----------



## Kbug

magicre said:


> your dog didn't kill your cat because of raw feeding.


I know she didn't kill her because of raw....she just realized she could eat her because of raw. My dogs have killed birds, rats, and squirrels but they've never eaten their kills before. I've seen Aerith retrieving turtles out of the pond lately too. I know Dixie is my dog with the highest prey drive and I know that her and Aerith work together to make kills. I do know this, and I'm just upset it happened not horrified that my dogs did it. My husband and I have had the "what if" conversation several times about this subject.

Kbug


----------



## meggels

So sorry


----------



## DaneMama

I'm so sorry for your loss...I can sympathize. One of our dogs killed our kitten a year ago on Christmas eve. Was one of the worst Christmases ever...we have always have had cats, and now we can't have anymore.


----------



## mischiefgrrl

I'm really, really sorry for the loss and the trauma. 

Most dogs and cats live fine together without incident if they are indoors together. Outdoors is a very different situation. Indoors a cat can be a friend and they have things in common. Outside, cats are more like prey.


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty

Kbug said:


> I'm not necessarily upset with the dogs, they were just being dogs and I knew it was a risk, I'm just upset. I'm not even necessarily surprised that my raw fed dogs were eating her. We have outside dogs. They do not come in the house unless they have to for illness/surgery. I know exactly which dog killed her. I've only had the cat since December and I thought she'd learned enough of the boundaries of our place to know where the dog territory was. She tended to stay away from it, and I always made sure the dogs knew she was out so they'd hang out around the fence and bark and scare her off so she'd know where they were. I think what happened is that she went out the front door and down into the neighbor's property and on the way back crossed under the fence not realizing she was in dog territory and not in her territory.
> 
> Kbug


First I cannot tell you how sorry I am. I can only relate to the pain in concept because the very idea of that happening to my cat paralysis me. Do you think it's because your cat and dogs did not have a developed relationship since they we not really indoors together?


----------



## Kbug

Itty bitty Kitty said:


> First I cannot tell you how sorry I am. I can only relate to the pain in concept because the very idea of that happening to my cat paralysis me. Do you think it's because your cat and dogs did not have a developed relationship since they we not really indoors together?


I'm sure that was part of it....but honestly, my dogs had a history of killing small prey type animals. There really was no way to "socialize" them and the cat. The cat was obviously terrified by them and every time I tried to take her close enough for them to meet through the fence the cat freaked before I got even halfway. Its so hard, she looked a lot like the kitty you have as your avatar. I'm not quite sure how or what I'm going to tell my 4 year old. We just lost Fayt and she still will randomly start talking about how Fayt got sick and died. We really got Panda for her. I don't really want to tell her that the cat died, and certainly not that the dogs did it. I don't want to lie to her, but I think we may tell her the cat just ran away.

Kbug


----------



## Tobi

My condolences... I hope that you recover quickly from your loss, i've never experienced such, but it must be hard to deal with... This is exactly the reason we re-homed our 4yr old kitty Zeus :sad:


----------



## sozzle

That's awful, I really feel for you. 
I know that my boy would kill a cat if he caught one of the many that come into our property, but even though he has killed mice, a rat and a hedgehog he doesn't make any attempt to eat them and he is raw fed.
Yes I think you should tell your daughter that he ran away as it might be too much for her if you told her the truth.


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty

> Its so hard, she looked a lot like the kitty you have as your avatar.


That makes me want to cry! I guess they couldn't see her as anything else but prey  

Considering your daughter is just 4 years old, I think it's forgivable to lie. I think knowing the details would be a bit traumatic.


----------



## brandypup

I am so sorry to hear. It has nothing to do with being raw fed though. Prayers your heart heals soon.


----------



## Love my lab

so sad...so sorry to hear this. I can not imagine seeing such a thing. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## Makovach

So sorry to hear this  
Hope you start feeling better soon  Its hard to loose a loved one.


----------



## hmbutler

Gosh that is horrid, I am so sorry you had to go through that! It breaks my heart to even think what I would go through if that happened with Duke and Nala... I hope you get through this ok

I definitely think you should tell your daughter that her cat ran away - she's far too young for such heartache


----------



## doggiedad

definitely tell your daughter the cat ran away. 



Kbug said:


> I'm not quite sure how or what I'm going to tell my 4 year old. We just lost Fayt and she still will randomly start talking about how Fayt got sick and died. We really got Panda for her. I don't really want to tell her that the cat died, and certainly not that the dogs did it.
> 
> >>>> I don't want to lie to her, but I think we may tell her the cat just ran away.<<<<
> 
> Kbug


----------



## Herzo

Ya I almost didn't read it because of the heading either. So sorry about your cat it makes me sick. and I have thought about this if I ever think about getting a cat again, that and I'm allergic to them and they would kill the birds. But I love cats especially white ones.


----------



## xchairity_casex

what a terrable thing to have happend im so very sorry
ive also had to witness this before and its ehartbreakingly upsetting you never do quite look at your dog the same again


----------



## Kbug

Thanks for all the sympathy. I'm still pretty upset and really miss my cat. My husband and I both really expected her to be a part of the family for the next 15+ years. He is not an animal person and even he had to go find a spot at work to hide in so he could cry. We decided that we are going to tell my daughter that we let the cat out and she hasn't come back and we don't know why. We haven't said anything yet, we are just going to wait until she naturally asks about where the cat is before we tell her. 

I do think we plan on getting another cat in the next couple of months. We have to treat Aerith for heartworm and the only real way to do that is to crate her inside for a months or so. She's going to hopefully go in for that next week. After she's treated we'll hopefully know if we'll be buying a new house or not. If we buy a new house we'll wait until we get moved in and set up our kennel and runs for the dogs. Hopefully that will prevent any future incidences. If we wind up renting for longer I think we'll just add "preferring to be indoors" to our criteria and not let the cat out period. 

Panda was such a great cat. Even though she wasn't a snuggler she followed me from room to room. She loved to play. Heck, my 4 year old would try to hold her down/try to sit on her to pet her and she never scratched or even bit. I never really wanted her to be outside, but when the cat is insisting, its almost psychological torture to not let her out.

Kbug


----------



## BrittanyM

I'm so sorry for your loss, I can't imagine what you're going through at the moment but hang in there -Hugs-


----------

